# Skipjack Help?



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone been catching skipjacks at the power plant in Lawrenceburg? I need to try to get some skipjacks for bait. Lawenceburg is a lot closer than Markland or up to Aberdeen. Are there any spots you can get them from the bank around Cincinnati right now?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I havent heard of any lately from either markland or Tanners, I will b at the Whiskey city Catfish tourney saturday night though out of tanners creek so ill get some firsthand reports about the powerplant down there for ya. 

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Bait is hard to come by all over the country right now. Had to drive 6 hours today to try and get some skipjack for our tournament this weekend and still did not get very many.


----------



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

I used a sabiki rig at markland and got them last week.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nobody had seen very many lately at the discharge at tanners according to the few locals I spoke with a tthe tourny on Sat. I guess a few here and there but nothing consistant.

Salmonid


----------

